# Mounted new Acog on TTF!



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Dead on my Friends i was busting up old free hanging crackers and cans yesterday at 7 and 10 yards! This is the older cut whamo its not rounded on the sides and it was less acuracte for me to shoot without this "sight".


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Cool concept, looking through the length there is much better than a pin you can make sure its square at a glance.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hummmm, a very interesting idea .... I assume that is a piece of plastic straw ?

wll


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

nice sight!


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah i had it on the side just as a level which worked but why not use it as both and because i hold at a 45 so my sight picture is in that corner. and its a McDonald's straw


----------

